# my clan



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

hi people just thought id put a few pics up of my meeces
any help on what they are would be great

first i think is a white satin









2nd i think is chinchilla









3rd









4th









5th









6th









7th









i have more but got no pics yet

but heres one of my first rat litter as not yet got any mice babies









thanks mike


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Mike nice to see someone else from manchester!

I'll have to come have a look at your clan in the flesh;

2 looks like a blue and 4 looks like a chocolate to me , but i'm not the best with colours yet!

drop me a PM , its good to have other breeders so close!


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

another of number 2


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

mmmmmm not sure on that one, have to wait for others to have a look.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like blue to me.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a sweet family you have there! I think mousies no's 3 & 5 are especially sweet


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's a picture of my blue doe, it looks a lot like yours.


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

hey that looks to be her sister
i think she has to one of my favourite


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

love the pics of the 3rd and 5th very cute looking and the rat babies are beautiful


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, she's blue. They can be patchy and mealy like yours and Rhasputin's, which gives the appearance of being ticked. I've known a couple people who thought blues were chinchillas at first. Chinchilla looks like this:

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... hilla.html


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine isn't nearly as patchy as the picture shows. :lol: 
She's also a rex, so it makes the light reflect strangely off of her fur.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah. She's very cute. I find that with blue, curly coats emphasize the patchiness (even when it's not there much) due to the way pigment is distributed (unevenly, blues actually have more pigment than blacks) and then bent. It's much less noticable an effect than curly coats have on ticked varieties, though. In theory, a good blue could be curly-coated and you wouldn't be able to see any of the patchiness. The self-colored mice make the best examples of all types of curly coats. Blue is just the "least best," I think. Very adorable meece, though.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think blues look good in a thick fuzzy coat though. :lol:

I agree, her colour is not complimented by her coat style. I have a different line of blues started, that have curls, but the end result is a very nice looking blue. It's VERY blue-blue, instead of gray blue. Very interesting effect that their specific curls create. I'll take some pictures of them once I borrow my mom's camera again. :roll:

The line she's in (the blue mouse I posted) is actually going to be blacks, PEW, broken blacks, but the colour is not very important since they are being bred for short-haired (almost naked) fuzzies. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice dumbo rattie you've got there.


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks my dumbo rat lives with anothe doe who 2 days later had her litter they make me laugh they keep swapping babies with each other its pretty funny watching them they all growing nice and well so not to bothered about seperating them 
Mike


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks my dumbo rat lives with anothe doe who 2 days later had her litter they make me laugh they keep swapping babies with each other its pretty funny watching them they all growing nice and well so not to bothered about seperating them 
Mike


----------

